

Inside Operation InVersion, the Code Freeze That Saved LinkedIn - vasusen
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-04-10/inside-operation-inversion-the-code-freeze-that-saved-linkedin

======
smacktoward
Unfortunately the article doesn't provide any evidence that the code freeze
actually saved LinkedIn from anything worse than its engineers grumbling about
what a mess their systems were, which is what every engineer in every company
has done with every system since the dawn of time. The only real data point
provided is that "so far this year, [LinkedIn's] share price is up more than
50 percent," but correlation/causation/etc.

~~~
ChuckMcM
You miss the point, it is a brand building piece for Kevin Scott. The three
messages that piece wants you to come away with are : Kevin Scott saw a huge
problem, Kevin Scott 'did what it took' to get the Company aligned on a
solution, and Kevin Scott is the reason LinkedIn's corporate value doubled.

I'm not being snarky here, go back and re-read this piece and dissect it. As
to why this piece is out there? Speculating there is fun (not really
productive, but fun). The other thing I just read was the piece about
engineers having their own agents [1]. If I were Kevin's agent this is the
kind of press piece I would try to get published so I could walk into my next
negotiation with "Hey, look at what we're talking about here, this isn't your
average developer this guy moves mountains!"

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5527610>

------
rhizome
Not a code freeze, a feature freeze.

